# can someone take a look at my graph?



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Ran some measurements today, this is my front left. 90hz x-over. Can someone give me some feedback? Thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll take a shot! Overall it looks really good. I think the dip from 200-400 could be from reflections around the mic(couch etc). It rolls off a little early on the the top though. Is that from EQ? Curious to see sub integration. Prob not much help but I think it looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> I'll take a shot! Overall it looks really good. I think the dip from 200-400 could be from reflections around the mic(couch etc). It rolls off a little early on the the top though. Is that from EQ? Curious to see sub integration. Prob not much help but I think it looks good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Audyssey is on. Heres one with my 3 subs.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Curious what others think, but I'd guess it sounds great. Except the early roll off. Unless that's a preference of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Curious what others think, but I'd guess it sounds great. Except the early roll off. Unless that's a preference of course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the early roll off at 7k? I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I expect that the gradual rise between 2-7 kHz makes for some sizzling sibilants. I also expect that the trough between 200-400 Hz is severe enough to be audible. Other than that, looks really good – low freq extension to die for!



Bloodta said:


> Are you talking about the early roll off at 7k? I have no idea what that is.


What mic are you using? Do you have a calibration file for it?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I expect that the gradual rise between 2-7 kHz makes for some sizzling sibilants. I also expect that the trough between 200-400 Hz is severe enough to be audible. Other than that, looks really good – low freq extension to die for!
> 
> What mic are you using? Do you have a calibration file for it?
> 
> ...


I'm using a radio shack spl meter for the mic, I do have a "calibration" file for it. Also, I run a Full Marty sub up front, with 2 PA-120s in the rear of the room.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The RS meter has a peak around 5-6k and a fast roll-off soon after. The cal for the meter generally covers the bottom few hundred Hz.


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

I've heard that this is a no-no, but I did it for Gits and Shiggles. I stacked a JBL ES30, on each of my fronts, wired them together, and ran a measurement. Ive heard that it will sound terrible and cause comb filtering. How's this graph compare to the last one without the stacked ES30s? What should I be seeing if it's bad? It seems to flatten out the response.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

It's less about FR and more about other things


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Why don't you include the Mdat file so you can look at your Data?


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a full range graph with No EQ at all, no auydessy. I've included the mdat as well, so some with expertise can tell me what's going on. I'm running a Marty with Inuke 3000dsp, and 2 PA-120s through an Onkyo 805. Thanks.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it just me or does your lower bass seem 15 db too high. I'm a music guy and I know bass is harder to hear but you are 10db high at 80hz. For me a bass bump under 32hz is great but starting at 100hz is crazy to me.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Blacklightning said:


> Is it just me or does your lower bass seem 15 db too high. I'm a music guy and I know bass is harder to hear but you are 10db high at 80hz. For me a bass bump under 32hz is great but starting at 100hz is crazy to me.



I have to paraphrase, so my apologies. Iirc, from Wayne's house curve article, it should rise from about 200hz to a shelf around 20ish, with roughly 12db increase. Not sure if he's going for a house curve, but if he is, it looks like he's close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I would bring it down to about 65-70db


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow...hello room gain. I think it (overall) looks good! The drop just above 10K is a little curious...


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Would anyone be able to draw a graph over this one to show me what it should look like?


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a music guy so I try to keep my system +- 5db.
So that would mean keeping you bass under 65db.

But do not go of of me. I'm 100% Music (Classical)


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

willis7469 said:


> I have to paraphrase, so my apologies. Iirc, from Wayne's house curve article, it should rise from about 200hz to a shelf around 20ish, with roughly 12db increase. Not sure if he's going for a house curve, but if he is, it looks like he's close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


link?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> link?



http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...how-do.html#/forumsite/20818/topics/96?page=1

In here somewhere. I did say I was paraphrasing so you'll will not be allowed to hold my feet to the fire. Lol ill glance over it when I get a chance to make sure I'm not crazy. I'm a schizophrenic, and so am I......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...how-do.html#/forumsite/20818/topics/96?page=1
> 
> In here somewhere. I did say I was paraphrasing so you'll will not be allowed to hold my feet to the fire. Lol ill glance over it when I get a chance to make sure I'm not crazy. I'm a schizophrenic, and so am I......
> 
> ...



Nope. It was in here 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...q-tips.html#/forumsite/20818/topics/35?page=1
Sonnie briefly summed it up when describing what a house curve is, although there is no hard and fast rule about what it really is. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

I am still going to EQ the martysub to bring down the levels from around 10-40hz as soon as I figure out how.


----------

